# Help Best Foods for IUI



## Bracksfarm (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi I am newish to this fab site   

I am due to start an iui cycle in the next 6 months with Donor Sperm can anyone give me advice of how I can prepare my body. Foods, holistic stuff anything really Please help you just feel like you should be doing something 

Lou x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hiya, have you read our beginners guide, might have some tips C x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=16321.0


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I take vitamins and don't drink as much coffee. I know acupuncture can help too


----------

